# EU3000ISAG engine speed specifications



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

I hooked up a tachometer / hour meter to my 2020 EU3000ISAG generator. With eco mode off, the engine was running at 3200 RPMs. What are the spec RPMs for this generator at idle and with eco mode off?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

3,500–3,800 rpm (with Eco-Throttle switch OFF)

_Eco Throttle™ allows the generator's engine to automatically adjust the engine speed to produce only the power needed for the application in use. Traditional generators have to run at 3600 RPM to produce 60 hertz (cycle) electricity. But generators with Eco Throttle can run at much slower RPMs while maintaining frequency and power for the requested load. *Eco Throttle uses a load-dependant speed control-type governor to automatically adjust the engine speed to the optimum level.* _​


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pharbrian said:


> I hooked up a tachometer / hour meter to my 2020 EU3000ISAG generator. With eco mode off, the engine was running at 3200 RPMs. What are the spec RPMs for this generator at idle and with eco mode off?


was it the faster of the two settings?

the slow setting as well as the fast setting is controlled by the inverter.

there is also an idle screw that is advisable to set up a bit.
normal they are not set right.
if it is set up a bit it helps with the sag when a load kicks in like a compressor.
we set ours up a bit.
and it works perfect now!


----------



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> was it the faster of the two settings?
> 
> the slow setting as well as the fast setting is controlled by the inverter.
> 
> ...


Eco mode off was the faster of the 2 settings.
Based on what you have had to do with yours, it sounds like I need to get a service manual so I can make my own adjustments.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pharbrian said:


> Eco mode off was the faster of the 2 settings.
> Based on what you have had to do with yours, it sounds like I need to get a service manual so I can make my own adjustments.


there is no adjustment on the high speed.
that is all done in the inverter automatic.
what is your voltage and hz?


----------



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> there is no adjustment on the high speed.
> that is all done in the inverter automatic.
> what is your voltage and hz?


My voltage with no load is 127 volts. With a load, it is 122 volts. The Hz consistently measured at 60 Hz.

I may have had my tachometer settings entered incorrectly. I am now seeing, with no load, 1980 RPMs with eco mode on and 2130 RPMs with eco mode off. With a load of 23.1 amps or 2772 watts, the RPMs with eco mode on are 2220, and 2590 with eco mode off.

I hooked up 2 vacuum cleaners and a hair dryer. (The hair dryer was ran on the low setting in case anyone wants to know.) I turned on the items one at a time separated by 30 seconds or so.

One of the vacuum cleaners drew 2 amps more than the other. If I turned on the higher drawing vacuum cleaner last, the overload light would flash for a split second as it was being turned on. If any other the other items were the last to be turned on, the overload warning light would not turn on.

The motors for the vacuum cleaners would decrease in speed by approximately 1 second or less when the other vacuum cleaner was turned on. The voltage output would also dip to 87 volts on eco mode and dip down to 104 volts with eco mode off when the second vacuum was started. (This occurred without the hair dryer being turned on.)

When all 3 items were being run, regardless of whether it was a vacuum cleaner or hair dryer being the last activated item, the volts would dip down to 86 to 87 for less than one second whether the generator was in eco mode or not.

I'm assuming this is normal behavior since items being used have motors and have an initial power draw above its steady state draw.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup it is ok!
hard rpm numbers is not an issue on a good working honda inverter unit.

now if you were lower than 115 vac or more than 126 vac (no load) and less than 60 hz
yea it is time to take a close look!

and real 100% load numbers are 2500 watts on an eu3000i gen set. just for a short time.
but it is best to stay below 2000 watts to leave a buffer and not over heat the unit with a LARGE load.

watch your loads.
you can kill a good gen with smacking it with heavy in rush.


----------

